# Bis Mo. 28.2.11 Restplätze frei für MTB Tourenwochen 2.7.11-9.7.11 und 9.7.11-16.



## uwe50 (25. Februar 2011)

Bei den beiden Beinhart Tourenwochen 

*2.7.-9.7.11 in der Fränkischen Schweiz* und
*9.7.-16.7.11 im Elsass*
gibt es für Gäste noch freie Plätze.

Nähere Details entnehmt ihr den Ausschreibungen


----------



## pumuggeli (27. Februar 2011)

2 Jahre nach Mittenwald bin ich dann mal wieder als Gast dabei...freue mich darauf!!!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (27. Februar 2011)

pumuggeli schrieb:


> 2 Jahre nach Mittenwald bin ich dann mal wieder als Gast dabei...freue mich darauf!!!
> LG


----------



## Cynthia (28. Februar 2011)

Erhöhung der Frauenquote - super!


----------



## Caprifischer (3. März 2011)

Liebe Christina, lieber Urs,

ich wäre sehr gerne bei Euren Touren dabei, aber leider klappt es mit dem Urlaub dieses Jahr nicht... 

Liebe Grüße, Werner


----------



## pumuggeli (8. März 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Erhöhung der Frauenquote - super!


----------



## Adra (14. März 2011)

Hallo Urs,

falls es noch möglich ist, möchte ich bitte auch noch mit auf die Vogesentour vom 09. - 16.07.11. Werde ab April auch Mitglied - versprochen!

Gruß,
Ariane


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

Adra schrieb:


> Hallo Urs,
> 
> falls es noch möglich ist, möchte ich bitte auch noch mit auf die Vogesentour vom 09. - 16.07.11. Werde ab April auch Mitglied - versprochen!
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  Du rettest mich vor dem Alleinsein als Bikerin.


----------



## Sandy UK (17. März 2011)

Euer Angebot hört sich sehr gut an. Leider bin in der angegeben Zeit schon verplant am Gardasee. 
Werde es mir aber gern für das Folgejahr vormerken.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## M-T-B (21. März 2011)

pumuggeli schrieb:


> 2 Jahre nach Mittenwald bin ich dann mal wieder als Gast dabei...freue mich darauf!!!
> 
> LG



Was sagt man den dazu - warst Du denn nicht mal Mitglied?


----------



## hallotv (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo everybody,

da mein Umzug jetzt doch sehr bald stattfinden wird, wäre ich glücklich, wenn ich einen Nachrücker für die Tour in der fränkischen Schweiz finden würde! Für mich wäre es sehr knapp, da ich direkt danach auch einen Rahmenbaukurs geben muss.
Interessenten bitte bei mir oder Urs (uwe 50) melden.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (7. Juni 2011)

*Samstag 2.7.- Samstag 9.7.11 in der Fränkischen Schweiz* 

1 Doppelzimmer ist frei geworden. Bei Interesse bitte melden bis Mittwoch, 8.6.11, 12:00 Uhr.

Nähere Details entnehmt ihr den Ausschreibungen bei der ersten Veröffentlichung in diesem Thema.


----------



## hallotv (8. Juni 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallo everybody,
> 
> da mein Umzug jetzt doch sehr bald stattfinden wird, wäre ich glücklich, wenn ich einen Nachrücker für die Tour in der fränkischen Schweiz finden würde! Für mich wäre es sehr knapp, da ich direkt danach auch einen Rahmenbaukurs geben muss.
> Interessenten bitte bei mir oder Urs (uwe 50) melden.
> ...



ERLEDIGT!!! ))
Alles gut, ich nehme doch teil, wenn das hin und her nicht zu viele Umstände macht.
Sorry für alle, die sich Hoffnungen gemacht haben!


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2011)

Fränkische Schweiz: 2.-9.7.11

Das Hotel hat aktuell für das zurückgegebene Zimmer noch keine Nachfolger. 

Falls doch noch jemand kurzfristig Lust bekommt, ruft einfach bei 

*Barbara Dümler, Reservierung*

an und fragt nach, ob es noch zu haben ist. Wenn es klappt, bitte Mitteilung an mich.

*Die Anschrift vom Hotel:
*Der Friedrichs Hof
Fränkisches Ferien- und Seminarhotel
Die Wellness Oase der Ruhe und Erholung
Friedrich Dümler GmbH
Hundsdorf 15
91286 Obertrubach
Telefon: 09245 / 98200


----------

